# streotype about nintendo?



## dhusui (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't you guys sometimes see or hear people who thinks that NDS, Wii, and such NIntendo consoles are only for kids?

I actually do hear a lot cause more than half of my friends think that playing Nintendo games are immature. (Even though I am only 16)

Even in the Temp I see some people say that Nintendo games lack violence, and sexual content, therefore, it is kid's stuff.

Do you guys had any similar experience? In my case I got little angry cuz my cousins treat me like a baby when I am playing NDS of mine.


----------



## prowler (Dec 8, 2011)

oh look, it's this thread again


----------



## emigre (Dec 8, 2011)

Why do Ninty fanboys like to whine so much?


----------



## prowler (Dec 8, 2011)

emigre said:


> Why do Ninty fanboys like to whine so much?


because they haven't experienced hardcore games for hardcore gamers, such as ourselves.


----------



## emigre (Dec 8, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Why do Ninty fanboys like to whine so much?
> ...



Ah there was me thinking it was because they were overgrown children, who think saving princesses is better than shooting some modern international terrorists. Republicanism FTW lads.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 8, 2011)

I very much prefer destroying Nazi zombies then saving what... A PRINCESS?


----------



## emigre (Dec 8, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> I very much prefer destroying Nazi zombies then saving what... A PRINCESS?



That ain't mature or hardcore. It's mere juvenile gaming, when you save the world from being blown up, by some modern international terroists by shooting from a first person perspective than you are a mature hardcore gamer who only plays hardcore mature games.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 8, 2011)

If you have to use video games to assert your maturity then you're trying too hard.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Dec 8, 2011)

LOL your cousins are right.


----------



## awssk8er (Dec 8, 2011)

My sister tries to make fun of me for playing my 3DS but it never works haha. 

I'm 18, and to be honest, I make fun of her a lot... and that's the worst she can think of is saying that the 3DS is for kids.

Doesn't bother me. I played my 3DS in school my senior year all the time. I could careless what people think.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 8, 2011)

Jokes aside...

I played almost every company's system before. Sony, Ninty, Sega etc.

Don't really feel that it's a kiddie system/hardcore machine...

BTW- I seen a lot of times, people above 21 playing DSes. They don't feel 'ashamed' at all, in fact they all stick weird skins on it!


----------



## emigre (Dec 8, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> Jokes aside...



Who said we were joking?

The Wii is a console for children and women with third party success story Let's Dance. Seriously what's so hardcore or mature about waggling the Wiimote like I'm giving a handjob. I'm not a prositute, I'm a soldier shooting to end the tyranny of monarchy.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 8, 2011)

Meh, I'm 20 and I enjoy my 3DS and my DS, when I started highschool, most of my classmated didn't like the DS, but during the last year of highschool, all of them had already gotten a DS themselves. xP

Also, if you really like games you won't care about what's considered 'Hardcore' since all that matters is if you like that game or not, also, I play hentai games, my family things they're for kids since they see anime characters (not during certain parts obv), but they're clearly not childish games. x3
Point is, there's no such thing as a game that's childish or mature, it all depends on who plays it... GTA for example, it's supposed to be a game for 18+ yet most of the player base are 13-14 year olds.

If you like something, play it, if you don't like it and care about what others think, why do you even bother to play?


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 8, 2011)

emigre said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Jokes aside...
> ...


I know you weren't. I was.

But your reply was seriously awesome


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 8, 2011)

It's ironic that this thread was posted on a site filled with children.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 8, 2011)

games are for kids. all of them.


----------



## Some1CP (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't think its immature. Games are games. Only because it lacks violence, it doesnt mean its immature.


----------



## RoMee (Dec 8, 2011)

Nintendo...hardcore???
That's silly 

Nintendo's idea of hardcore is Wario

-------------------------------
I'm surprised this topic wasn't started by KingVamp


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 8, 2011)

kthnxshwn said:


> It's ironic that this thread was posted on a site filled with children.


Actually, most of the users aren't children, most of the users are above 18 FYI.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 8, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> I play hentai games, my family things they're for kids since they see anime characters (not during certain parts obv)


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 8, 2011)

Joe88 said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > I play hentai games, my family things they're for kids since they see anime characters (not during certain parts obv)


What? They sometimes see the chat parts, and see a anime girl in the screen (dressed obv) and thing I'm playing or watching kiddy stuff. =3
They shall never know how kiddy those things really are.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 8, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > It's ironic that this thread was posted on a site filled with children.
> ...


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 8, 2011)

kthnxshwn said:


> It's ironic that this thread was posted on a site filled with children.



*Checks page*
*Age unknown*

Alright kiddo.

Most members are 14+. There are children around, and people stupid enough to be children, but a majority are teens or people in their 20's.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 8, 2011)

I thought this thread was about maturity not age. The two are often unrelated.


----------



## wasim (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm15. And i love my DS, but some of the games makes me think like them too.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 8, 2011)

Depravo said:


> I thought this thread was about maturity not age. The two are often unrelated.



You'd be sorely mistaken if you thought they weren't related.
Though, they're not tied at the hip. More often than not, younger people are a lot less mature, but of course that's not always the case.

In truth this thread was about a stupid subject that has been debated over and over again, and hasn't once been really been a valid thing to even discuss since it's so asinine. Not really maturity.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 8, 2011)

emigre said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Jokes aside...
> ...


but i think it's hardcore to play MW3 on wii with that wii zapper and play xenoblade, zelda and the last story


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 8, 2011)

What's sad is how people try to title hardcore as "better" than casual, because it isn't the case, nor is casual better than hardcore.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 8, 2011)

DiscostewSM said:


> What's sad is how people try to title hardcore as "better" than casual, because it isn't the case, nor is casual better than hardcore.



The Fable series would like to have a word with you.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 9, 2011)

You could pull out that "all video games are for kids" card, since that's what a lot of non-video-game-playing old people think.
But honestly, people have been thinking that ever since the original Playstation came out. I'm assuming it was their marketing at the time.
You could mention Manhunt 2, which was rated AO solely for violence at one point (and probably is the only game to do so...GTA got AO for nudity, not violence). And it's only on the Wii, not on the 360 or PS3.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 9, 2011)

Every console has games catered to children or casual gamers.  Nintendo seems to have a lot on their consoles because they're a family-friendly name, therefore developers have an easier time marketing their product to parents and other casual/child gamers.  A mother of a 2 year old child is going to see the PS3 as a platform full of violence, nudity, and other not-so-kid-friendly things like that, but they'll look at the Wii and see that it's safe for children (For the most part).

Back to the subject of casual/kiddy games on other platforms...Look at the 360.  The majority of Kinect games are either for kids or casual gamers...Sesame Street: Once Upon A Monster?  Damn, so hardcore.  Kinectimals?  Watch out kids, Imma own some noobs in this shit.

Even outside of Kinect, there are a lot of casual games.  People just don't care as much on 360 or PS3 as they're already seen as "hardcore" consoles.  I personally don't care if people play core or casual games, but when you judge someone's maturity by the games they play, you certainly aren't very mature yourself.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 9, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> Every console has games catered to children or casual gamers.  Nintendo seems to have a lot on their consoles because they're a family-friendly name.
> 
> Look at the 360.  The majority of Kinect games are either for kids or casual gamers...Sesame Street: Once Upon A Monster?  Damn, so hardcore.  Kinectimals?  Watch out kids, Imma own some noobs in this shit.
> 
> Even outside of Kinect, there are a lot of casual games.  People just don't care as much on 360 or PS3 as they're already seen as "hardcore" consoles.  I personally don't care if people play core or casual games, but when you judge someone's maturity by the games they play, you certainly aren't very mature yourself.



For every "casual" PS3 or Xbox 360 game there's probably at least 10 "casual" Wii games. It's not like they're mixing and mingling, it's a biblical flood of casual titles. A lot of them shit.

I honestly think a lot of these myths are made up. Everyone loves to cry wolf when it gets them attention and makes them feel like the underdog.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 9, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 9, 2011)

emigre said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Jokes aside...
> ...


I cannot believe people couldn't see the joke within your post. Your thought process is among the most immature around the temp (look at bold), yet you talk about all of the 'hardcore mature' games you play.

As you guys see, Emigre, our beloved hardcore mature gamer, is immature to the core. That's probably the most clever way to illustrate how the maturity of the gamer and the games they play (either 'hardcore/mature' or 'kiddy/immature') has no correlation, whatsoever.

P.S. I so love your jokes, Emigre.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 9, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Joe88 said:
> ...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 9, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...


>South Park
>Childish


----------



## Presto99 (Dec 9, 2011)

I just read a review that sounds like this, on Amazon.


Spoiler



Lol, Nintendo sucks, and this game just makes that fact too clear to ignore. You race around in go karts, it's clear that Nintendo is a company for kids games since nobody else would go though the trouble of making a game dedicated to a kid friendly racing activity. Nintendo is such a joke, while they're making stupid kid games like this, Microsoft is making the cool games, such as Modern Warfare 3. Does Nintendo have Call of Duty? Sure, but only if you want stupid Wii controls with god awful graphics (lol yet another Nintendo failure).

This game is crap, which is no surprise since it is released on a failure of a system (3DS). Two fails don't make a right.


That made me crack up. Yes, people stereotype Nintendo a lot. "Oh. DS. Is that the 3D one? It looks dumb. There isn't Call of Duty on it is there? It must be crappy." I have a PSP along with my 3DS/XL, but I usually prefer my Nintendo games. And I've seen adults play Nintendo games unashamed. Often they like to play em so they can play Mario Kart or New Super Mario Bros. with their kids. Nintendo may not have a bunch of blood/gore/sex, but it's still amazing fun.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 9, 2011)

RoMee said:


> I'm surprised this topic wasn't started by KingVamp


No, 'cause I would have put the title like "Sony is evil. Stay away." With a rant in the style of valwin sentence structure.



A real "hardcore" game would be a shooting game where you shoot shooting games off game stores shelves.
Yes, the games will be gushing out blood.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 9, 2011)

Fuck em. I'm 27 years old, married and have a 1 1/2 year old son, and I own a 3DS. At one point you'll realize the opinion of what people think about you and what you use to entertain yourself with is worth less than the energy it takes to give a shit.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 9, 2011)

neither the ps3 nor the 360 is all that impressive.  both r essentially a poor man's computer with comparable games.  u can't really consider urself hardcore unless u play at least 40 hours a week.  grinding for random drops???  playing horrible games for easy achievement points or trophies???  sacrificing food and sleep to play???   these r the hallmarks of a hardcore gamer.  anyone else is just a gamer--most likely a casual one at that.

besides, if it weren't for nintendo, the playstation and xbox brands wouldn't even exist.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 9, 2011)

What people call hardcore gamers and casual gamers is mostly b/s.... For example, I know this one guy, he's one hell of a hardcore gamer, he spends all his days playing eroges, he's one sick pervert (and someone that lacks social life even more than me) but well, he is a hardcore gamer in his field of... 'expertise'...

Seeing people going on and on about casual and hardcore gamming everyday is annoying... Some kid plays CoD and I play Dragon Quest, he kills whatever people he wants and I kill monsters...That doesn't mean the kid is a hardcore gamer, just because he prefers games of a certain kind won't make him a hardcore gamer,
From my point of view a hardcore gamer is someone that takes gamming to the next level, tries to do every single possible thing that game lets, pretty much a gamer that goes for 100% completed save files in a game... Taking that into account, you can be a hardcore gamer with any kind of game, it's not a genre that makes you hardcore, but rather the way you play a game... I for one try to complete the most I can in a game, but I usually get around 90% at most and I'm not bothered to replay a game again just to unlock or see everything (in case of an rpg for example, it'd be the same as having all weapons, armors, secret characters, all quests and side-quests done, etc etc)...

I really find it stupid how people biase players according to what they play... Seesh... =S
*Finished rant*

Anyway... Why do people always go into fights about Sony vs Nintendo in this forum?


----------



## Helpful Corn (Dec 9, 2011)

If you guys really think that playing an fps is mature, you should try joining the military and doing it for real then will see what childish nonsense those are compared to real life.  Games are just an escape, they let you save a princess, participate in armed combat, play pro sports or anything else all from the safety of your home.  The only thing that can really determine if a game is for kids is the difficulty factor, not the gore sex or murder content.


----------



## T3GZdev (Dec 9, 2011)

emigre said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



actually its because of gamers that think "shooting some modern international terrorists" is the only way to game, we gamers cant game in peace.
also Call of Duty games exist on Wii & DS, & in the future Wii-U & 3DS (there not sony & microsoft exclusive) so i don't see you're point for that comment.

its like gamers play other consoles(ps3, 360) & every other game(not by nintendo) on  nintendo consoles call of duty, conduit, medal of honer, no more heroes, resident evil, ect. become invisible to them & only the nintendo made games mario, & wii sports is what they see.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 9, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> he all his days


I all my days as well. It's pretty fun.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 9, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > he all his days
> ...


I have no ideia what you're talking about. *fixed*


----------



## duel (Dec 9, 2011)

What's the definition of a "hardcore game"? Brutally killing people in FPS games? Or was this all trolling? I can't tell whether's someone's trying to make people angry or is just plain stupid or ignorant of the Wii game library and game content to call people children over playing Wii games.


----------



## triassic911 (Dec 9, 2011)

The TC is just enjoying himself with this entertainment of a thread.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 9, 2011)

Helpful Corn said:


> If you guys really think that playing an fps is mature, you should try joining the military and doing it for real then will see what childish nonsense those are compared to real life.  Games are just an escape, they let you save a princess, participate in armed combat, play pro sports or anything else all from the safety of your home.  The only thing that can really determine if a game is for kids is the difficulty factor, not the gore sex or murder content.



They'll complain about no respawn points.

[yt]olm7xC-gBMY[/yt]


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > It's ironic that this thread was posted on a site filled with children.
> ...


No, they're not. For the record, I'm 19.


----------



## emigre (Dec 9, 2011)

t377y000 said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 9, 2011)

Presto99 said:


> That made me crack up. Yes, people stereotype Nintendo a lot. "Oh. DS. Is that the 3D one? It looks dumb. There isn't Call of Duty on it is there? It must be crappy."



>Complain about stereotyping.
>Proceed to stereotype an entire group of gamers.



kthnxshwn said:


> No, they're not. For the record, I'm 19.



So that makes you not a kid? I mean c'mon, you can't even drink yet legally.

For the record I'm 18 but I don't go around throwing the term kid (well, not seriously).



t377y000 said:


> actually its because of gamers that think "shooting some modern international terrorists" is the only way to game, we gamers cant game in peace.
> also Call of Duty games exist on Wii & DS, & in the future Wii-U & 3DS (there not sony & microsoft exclusive) so i don't see you're point for that comment.
> 
> its like gamers play other consoles(ps3, 360) & every other game(not by nintendo) on  nintendo consoles call of duty, conduit, medal of honer, no more heroes, resident evil, ect. become invisible to them & only the nintendo made games mario, & wii sports is what they see.



There are a lot of games that involving "shooting international terrorists". You're stereotyping as though Call of Duty is what everyone thinks about. He was clearly talking about Rainbow Six Vegas.

Also, the CoD Wii ports are rather downgraded. Graphics are worse, there's less content, and there's less features. The DS ones aren't anywhere near close to the HD versions.

Also, as said before, CoD games for Nintendo consoles are inferior to their HD counterparts. Medal of Honor isn't as good, No More Heroes is great but also has a HD version, and Resident Evil 5 wasn't even on the Wii, there was just a port of RE4 and some rail shooters.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 9, 2011)

Haix. Just face it. No matter how many shooters blah blah so called 'hardcore' stuff Nintendo has, minority will still regard it as kiddie. It's always like that on websites,


----------



## Erdnaxela (Dec 9, 2011)

duel said:


> What's the definition of a "hardcore game"?


Casual : Someone who play video games for fun.
Hardcore : Someone who play for competitions.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 9, 2011)

Erdnaxela said:


> Casual : Someone who play video games for fun.
> Hardcore : Someone who play for competitions.



No, it's not.

Casual: Someone who plays games without much skill, knowledge, or pursuit of gaming becoming a large hobby.
Hardcore: Someone with a dedicated foot in gaming and usually have it as their main or one of their largest hobbies.


----------



## Depravo (Dec 9, 2011)

duel said:


> What's the definition of a "hardcore game"?


That depends entirely on who you ask. For the people who are most vocal about themselves being 'hardcore gamers' it usually means...

Hardcore - What I play
Casual - Everything else


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Erdnaxela said:
> 
> 
> > Casual : Someone who play video games for fun.
> ...


I think Guild's definition is more define.

Although I may think hardcore - is more than just a largest hobby.


----------



## T3GZdev (Dec 9, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> t377y000 said:
> 
> 
> > actually its because of gamers that think "shooting some modern international terrorists" is the only way to game, we gamers cant game in peace.
> ...



the name "Rainbow Six Vegas" was never used.

for one this wasn't a talk about graphics, i was a talk about those games being on the console in general.
content:
for the wii versions of call of duty tho, only difference(besides  screen resolution) between (wii & ps3/360) is no split screen & for black ops 1 zombie map. everything else story, & online & voice chat the same.
for the ds versions oveiously there diffrent games but they useally take on a diffrent story from the console games so can't really complain there about being the same game, they still have story, multiplayer, online, zombies, survival mode, ect.

2. "CoD games for Nintendo consoles are inferior to their HD counterparts" as said before graphics/screen resolution isn't a topic here. medal of honer that's up to you(its not mario & on a nintendo console tho), no more heroes were not talking about hd were talking about being on the console(which it started on wii), & i wasn't talking about resident evil 5 i was talking about resident evil 4(which started on gamecube a nintendo console & ported to wii), which wii also has resident evil: umbrella chronicles, darkside chronicles,_Resident evil Archives: Resident evil, Resident evil zero. not to mention the DS/3DS side Resident evil: Deadly silence for DS, & for 3DS Resident evil: Mercinaries 3D & Resident evil Revilations(which is technically resident evil 4.5 takes place between 4 & 5). resident evil 5 was the only version the ps3/360 got i think besides operation racoon city coming to them._


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 9, 2011)

I play Xbox 360 and Nintendo 3DS. If Nintendo is for kids it does not hurt to be a big kid once in a while. After all, I really do enjoy my Zelda games.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 9, 2011)

t377y000 said:


> for the wii versions of call of duty tho, only difference(besides  screen resolution) between (wii & ps3/360) is no split screen & for black ops 1 zombie map. everything else story, & online & voice chat the same.


Nope. There's a lot missing from the Wii versions. No killcams, less customization, no player-controlled killstreak rewards (except for RC-XD), no DLC. It would be a huge list if I was to specify everything that was missing. But that's besides the point. It's also (for the most part) missing the whiny bitchy people on the other consoles.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 9, 2011)

emigre said:


> Why do Ninty fanboys like to whine so much?


Prowler whines just as much lol


----------



## loco365 (Dec 9, 2011)

emigre said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


What if those kinds of games just don't appeal to us?


----------



## emigre (Dec 9, 2011)

Than you believe in monarchy and the tyranny behind it. You do not believe in meritocracy, freedom, justice, love, peace and economic prosperity but fear, persecution and violence, which has legitimacy due to the one demanding it wears a crown. A crown made out of blood and tears.


----------



## T3GZdev (Dec 9, 2011)

YayMii said:


> t377y000 said:
> 
> 
> > for the wii versions of call of duty tho, only difference(besides  screen resolution) between (wii & ps3/360) is no split screen & for black ops 1 zombie map. everything else story, & online & voice chat the same.
> ...



ha true that, online on ps3/360 version of games people yelling & cursing. my cusin brought his 360 over a while back & we played gta 4 online & guy screaming & cursing over the mic because i was in a car lol.

last week online on black ops wii tho, just general l talking most of the time. then this 1 girl whining in zombies lol, then someone had there radio up to the mic. 

as for that other stuff, killcam it seems to have that online in black ops wii as i remember, not sure what you mean by less customization, im barely on 23 tho so haven't unlocked everything yet, have bought (rc-xd tho) but so far seems to have exactly everything 360/ps3 version has. my best friends has black ops 360 (which i go over & play every weekend) & hes unlocked everything & i see no difference(between 360/wii version) in content online(besides DLC).
the future 3DS/ Wii-U versions should have that tho.

edit:
& @emigre wha?!?!?!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 10, 2011)

t377y000 said:


> the name "Rainbow Six Vegas" was never used.



It was a joke.



> for one this wasn't a talk about graphics, i was a talk about those games being on the console in general.
> content:
> for the wii versions of call of duty tho, only difference(besides  screen resolution) between (wii & ps3/360) is no split screen & for black ops 1 zombie map. everything else story, & online & voice chat the same.



Pretty sure some maps are cut and there's also no DLC. Also limits of people per game and some of the silly extras too. Or so I thought.



> for the ds versions oveiously there diffrent games but they useally take on a diffrent story from the console games so can't really complain there about being the same game, they still have story, multiplayer, online, zombies, survival mode, ect.



They're still generally mediocre.



> 2. "CoD games for Nintendo consoles are inferior to their HD counterparts" as said before graphics/screen resolution isn't a topic here.



Then let's talk about DLC, content, etc.



> medal of honer that's up to you(its not mario & on a nintendo console tho)



Heroes 2 was only acceptable because of the lack of FPS games on the system, especially good ones.



> no more heroes were not talking about hd were talking about being on the console(which it started on wii)



Call of Duty was made for the HD consoles and then just downported to the Wii.



> i wasn't talking about resident evil 5 i was talking about resident evil 4(which started on gamecube a nintendo console & ported to wii), which wii also has resident evil: umbrella chronicles, darkside chronicles,_Resident evil Archives: Resident evil, Resident evil zero. not to mention the DS/3DS side Resident evil: Deadly silence for DS, & for 3DS Resident evil: Mercinaries 3D & Resident evil Revilations(which is technically resident evil 4.5 takes place between 4 & 5). resident evil 5 was the only version the ps3/360 got i think besides operation racoon city coming to them._



Resident Evil 4 was a port. Umbrella Chronicles was bad, Darkside Chronicles was admittedly good, Archives was a port of a remake, Zero was a port, Deadly Silence was shit, and Mercs was a $40 side game. Hell, I pay like what, $10 at most of CoD Zombies on my iPhone but I pay $40 for Mercs on my 3DS? Yeah, sure. Resident Evil 5 was still main series and definitively HD. Quality over quantity.

Also, RE4 on the Wii is basically a port of the PS2 version since it has all the PS2 content with motion controls on it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 10, 2011)

Switch 'localizations' with 'games'.
"Generally, Nintendo’s localizations are like Pixar movies: they have this really massive, super-wide appeal, yet somehow they don’t feel dumbed-down at all. Most people probably don’t realize how incredibly difficult that is to do — to make something that kids can understand but adults don’t feel insulted by."
This quote sums up everything pretty nicely.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 10, 2011)

The people who seriously make that claim are also the same type of people that unironically call themselves "Bro-seph". The only other people that believe this are imagined.


----------



## T3GZdev (Dec 10, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Pretty sure some maps are cut and there's also no DLC. Also limits of people per game and some of the silly extras too. Or so I thought.


i said there was no DLC in my last comment, & the maps online are exactly the same, i play online wii version almost every day, & the 360 version at friends every weekend. only difference i noticed in maps in on zombies before the theater there's a wall in the wii version for some reason lol.



> They're still generally mediocre.


but still exist on the handheld.



> Then let's talk about DLC, content, etc.


only thing missing from the wii version is DLC, & screen resolution. you play the games side by side lol.



> Heroes 2 was only acceptable because of the lack of FPS games on the system, especially good ones.


i hear that they shut down the 32 player online server. :/



> Call of Duty was made for the HD consoles and then just downported to the Wii.


call of duty existed before HD consoles(as you call them) were out, they were on mac, pc, GBA, DS, PSP, N-Gage, ps2, gamecube, & i think xbox. also i think a diffrent team worked on the Wii/DS versions as i remember.



> Resident Evil 4 was a port. Umbrella Chronicles was bad, Darkside Chronicles was admittedly good, Archives was a port of a remake, Zero was a port, Deadly Silence was shit, and Mercs was a $40 side game. Hell, I pay like what, $10 at most of CoD Zombies on my iPhone but I pay $40 for Mercs on my 3DS? Yeah, sure. Resident Evil 5 was still main series and definitively HD. Quality over quantity.


i said resident evil 4 wii edition was a port, & yes those others are ports. yes deadly silence(ha i almost spelled science  ) was shit lol.
& why port the ps2 version of the game when gamecube version had best graphics? o.0

also all this talk about HD, i hear that most ps3/360 games don't even support full 1080p or 720p
heard someware back that they go someware around 600p or close  & Wii max's out at 480p.

which is only 120p over...  i think  pp-up pokemon idk


Spoiler











Sceen compairison gameplay
http://www.gamesradar.com/modern-warfare-3s-graphics-compared-xbox-360-and-wii/


----------

